# Are they early?



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I've been getting reports from farmers of Sandhills since the second week of August and yesterday we found a pile of them feeding in a barley field.

Seems a bit early.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes there a some around as we saw a flock of about 20 yesterday.

Ima870man


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Saw flocks of cranes every day this past weekend.


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

You guys should really start to see them in a week or 2. I shot my first crane today. 2 days ago I was scouting for geese and I found some hayfields that border pea fields with a large pond seperating the 2. There were a lot of geese in the peas but there was at least 2000-3000 Sandhills in the hay. Here we can't hunt on sunday so we made a plan to be there at first light today. When the sun rose there were no cranes in the hay so we concentrated on the geese. After shooting out limit of geese we were packing up the dekes when the cranes started to fly over the field. Wave after wave of the birds flew over us at only 30-40 ft in the air. Needless to say the 3 of us shot 15 birds in like 10 minutes. 3.5 inch BB's seem to be good crane medicine :lol: I have been an avid waterfowler for 11 years now and I have only just become interested in crane hunting. Can you buy calls for cranes? BTW I saw the first "real" flock of snows today, lots of blue phase and Specks mixed in.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

I have been reading through the Regs. I know a permit is $5 and the season starts Sept 16 but how many cranes can be taken and where or what does it fall under to tell a person this info.

Adog, glad to see the specks heading this way. I hope to get some this year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Scroll down to number 7 Sandhill Cranes.

http://gf.nd.gov/licenses/smallgameguide.html


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

KEN W said:


> Scroll down to number 7 Sandhill Cranes.
> 
> http://gf.nd.gov/licenses/smallgameguide.html


Thanks, Ken! if it were a snake, it would of bit me. Need to get these eyes checked out!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

malspeck said:


> I have been reading through the Regs. I know a permit is $5 and the season starts Sept 16 but how many cranes can be taken and where or what does it fall under to tell a person this info.
> 
> Adog, glad to see the specks heading this way. I hope to get some this year.


With your luck I would not worry about the cranes! :lol:


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> malspeck said:
> 
> 
> > I have been reading through the Regs. I know a permit is $5 and the season starts Sept 16 but how many cranes can be taken and where or what does it fall under to tell a person this info.
> ...


Your a funny guy


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

15 Cranes!!!! That's a whole lotta chewwwwwiiiinnnn Adog!!! :lol:


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

The chewing probly wont be as bad as the half mile walk with a limit of geese and cranes, not to mention the dekes and shells. I love it :lol:


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Did you see Les McPherson's article in the Star Phoenix on August 26th ?

"I actually know people who have dined on Sandhill Crane, but never twice."


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

I believe crane to be the best tasting of all migratory fowl. Bar none. Cooked medium well and served with horseradish, tastes similar to prime rib. The key is to cook rare. I repeat rare.

If it is cooked gray and dry, like any game it will be tough to chew.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Some people I know of say that you pick up a crane by the beak and give it a snap. If it breaks off, it's an old bird and best for sausage. If it just bends, it's a young one and will be suitable table fare.


----------



## cranehunter (Jan 8, 2003)

I have seen many small goups and one larger group in central North Dakota this past week. I would say there are more than in the past several yeras at this time. We should have a good opener Saturday. Anyone want to go?


----------

